# corresponding responses(gerundio - adjetivo)



## sultana

Hello,

is this sentence correct?

The optimized test set is applied to ICs with yield problems and the corresponding responses are measured.

What I want to say in spanish is:

El conjunto de test optimo es aplicado sobre los circuitos integrados con problemas de produccion y las correspondientes respuestas son medidas.

Thanks,

sultana


----------



## luis masci

Yo no puedo ayudarte demasiado, pero te cuento que igual que tu siempre tengo dudas de como usar el gerundio. No en los casos en que es usado como presente continuo porque es totalmente correspondiente con el español, sino justamente en casos como éste en que no sería usado el gerundio en español.
Si alguien puede darnos una indicación o un consejo de como podemos darnos cuenta cuando corresponde usarlo y cuando no le estaré muy agradecido.
Luis


----------



## gvergara

Hola:
No confundir participio presente con gerundio: el _participio presente_ es la forma resultante de agregar la terminación _ing a un verbo (listening, doing, making, etc); mientras que el _gerundio_ es _to be + participio presente_ (I am listenting, you are doing, he is making, etc.)
El participio presente, como ya se dijo, sirve para formar el gerundio, en cuyo caso actúa como verbo, pero también se puede "adjetivizar", en cuyo caso determina a un sustantivo, adoptando el sentido "el ... que+verbo" (ejemplo _the crying baby_= el bebé que está llorando)
_Corresponding_ tiene este sentido (ergo es adjetivo), teniendo incluso entrada propia en el diccionario (al cual pertenece también amazing, boring, etc, todos con el mismo sentido); por lo cual no es forma verbal en este caso. El participio presente también se puede "sustantivar", pero eso es otra historia. Espero haber sido de ayuda.

Gonzalo


----------



## luis masci

Gracias Gonzalo. Pero tengo que 'masticarlo' un poco para ver si lo entiendo. 
Soy medio lentón.  

Luis
​


----------



## sultana

Un ejemplo de como usar el gerundio como adjetivo podría ser: (a ver si lo he entendido bien..)

the bored dog: el perro aburrido 
the boring dog: el perro que aburre


espero entender algun dia los multiples usos del gerundio...


----------



## luis masci

mmm... no estoy seguro que eso sea correcto Sultana.
Creería que tenemos que decir de una 'cosa' aburrida por ejemplo:
'the boring class'
Pero de una persona (o ser vivo en tu caso el perro)
'the bored boy'
No estoy seguro... esperemos por alguna ayuda.

Luis

A mi la verdad que 'crying baby' me suena mas a 'bebé llorón'.


----------



## Terry Mount

En inglés el "gerundio" o "participio presente" termina en -ing y puede usarse como participio, sustantivo o adjetivo...y con "to be" para formar los tiempos progresivos (to be + -ing)

Danciing is fun. (sustantivo)

The dancing bear is the hit of the circus.  (the bear that dances) (adjetivo)

Wow, Mommy, look, look!  That bear is dancing! (construcción progresiva)

Observation on "crying baby":

The crying baby = the baby that is/was crying.

That crying baby on the plane nearly drove me bananas.

The crybaby = a person always whining and crying like a baby (whether he is a baby or not) [one who cries easily or often]

Frank is getting on my nerves!  He's such a crybaby!


----------



## gvergara

El caso de _bored/boring_ es muy explicativo. _Bored_ es aburrido, boring es aburridor, que aburre. Así, se dirá _A bored boy in a boring class_, _pero_ no al revés. Saludos

Gonzalo


----------



## Carolkitty

gvergara said:
			
		

> El caso de _bored/boring_ es muy explicativo. _Bored_ es aburrido, boring es aburridor, que aburre. Así, se dirá _A bored boy in a boring class_, _pero_ no al revés. Saludos
> 
> Gonzalo



Aqui Gonzalo dice que no puede usarse al revés boring. Y que pasa si una persona es aburrida y a mi no me gusta estar con ella por esa razón. O sea, no es que la persona esté aburrida, sino que ES aburrida, ahi podría ser... 
"July is a boring person".
Agradecería su respuesta.
Cariños


----------



## Jellby

Algunos verbos en español admiten un participio activo, que es equivalente al participio presente inglés: se trata de un adjetivo que define al que realiza la acción, no al que la recibe (como el participio pasivo o pasado). El participio activo se forma con la terminación "-ente", y si no existe se crea con "que + presente"

Amar -> amado (pasivo) -> amante, que ama (activo)
Excluir -> excluido (pasivo) -> excluyente, que excluye (activo)
Corresponder -> correspondido (pasivo) -> correspondiente, que corresponde (activo)

El caso de "aburrir", es un poco especial, porque en lugar de "aburriente" se dice "aburrido", con lo que puede crearse cierta confusión ¿Alguien aburrido es alguien que aburre o a quien han aburrido? Las dos cosas.

A veces puede uno inventarse palabras para intentar captar el significado de la frase inglesa, pero luego es mejor transformarlo en español correcto:

The crying baby -> el bebé llorante  -> el bebé que llora, el bebé que está llorando


----------



## tonnclass

Carolkitty said:


> Aqui Gonzalo dice que no puede usarse al revés boring. Y que pasa si una persona es aburrida y a mi no me gusta estar con ella por esa razón. O sea, no es que la persona esté aburrida, sino que ES aburrida, ahi podría ser...
> "July is a boring person".
> Agradecería su respuesta.
> Cariños


 

*MUY BIEN carolkity!!!  *

*Porque  tanto "bored"  como también "boring"  son adjetivos; y ambas significan "aburrido/a".   Pero la diferencia estriba en que "bored" significa "aburrido" en el sentido de "SER ABURRIDO";   mientras que "boring" significa "aburrido" pero en el sentido de "ESTAR ABURRIDO".*

*Es por eso que tú estás en lo correcto al escribir : "July is aboring person", querioendo decir que que "July ES una persona aburrida". *

*Y si quieres escribir que "July ESTÁ aburrida", debes escribirlo así: "July is bored" . (En el sentido de que July SE SIENTE aburrida).*

*ORA, en el caso de las COSAS aburridas no podemos usar la palabra "bored", ya que ellas (las cosas) NO SE SIENTEN aburridas, sino que más bien "aburren"  a alguien.  Por lo tanto , si quiero expresar que la clase es o "está" aburrida debo usar entonces la palabra :"boring". *
*(Dicho sea de paso, en esta forma sustantivada, diríamos algo así como: "aburriente" jejeje  eso para que me entiendan.jejeje es decir, que aburre)*

*Ejemplo: "the english class is boring".*
*        o sino : "this is a boring class".  *

*bueno eso es sól un ejemplo.*
*   gracias...   Atte. Jilton*


----------



## tonnclass

ah me olvida de algo..   De manera que por lo que expliqué arriba, podemos concluir que SÍ SE PUEDE escribir: 

*"A boring boy"* = "Un chico aburrido" (ojo!!  Pero en el sentido de que ABURRE a los demás o a alguien.)

Ora, *"A bored boy" = *"Un chico aburrido" (ojo!!!  Pero esta vez, en el sentido de que "el boy", el chico SE SIENTE ABURRIDO)

De esta forma, notamos pues que con las personas y animales sí es posible usar las dos palabras; tanto "bored" como también "boring", (dependiendo mada más de si es que se siente aburrido o si es que aburre a alguien).

Pero en el caso de las cosas sólo podemos usar "boring" ya que las cosas jamás se sienten aburridas, sino que más bien pueden aburrir a alguien)


Esperando que me hayan entendido.. me despido 

Atte.  Jilton


----------



## Soy Yo

Julie is boring.  She is a very boring person.  (Ella aburre a todo el mundo.)
July is bored.  She is very bored. (Ella está aburrida.)  [Normalmente no se oye: "She is a bored person, pero no es incorrecto decirlo.)

Ahora, "The class is bored."  (Los estudiantes de la clase están aburridas...así que la clase está aburrida.)

"The class is boring." (La clase aburre a los estudiantes...sea porque la materia aburre o el profesor aburre.)

Pero es verdad que las cosas en general no se sienten "bored"...siempre son "boring.".


----------



## virgilio

Sultana,
 En inglés hay dos derivaciones del verbo que terminan en "-ing":
(1) el "gerund" inglés  (el cual no es en absoluto igual al "gerundio" español)
(2) el participio presente.

La diferencia? Muy sencilla. la (1) es sostantivo mientras que la (2) es adjetivo (come todos los participios)

El castellano no tiene "gerund" al estilo inglés. Para traducir un "gerund" inglés al castellano, hay dos formas:
(a) si el "gerund" *no* está qualificado de un adjetivo posesivo (o más comunmente hoy día de un sostantivo), se traduce con un infinitivo castellano:
p.e.
Smoking can damage your health
El fumar puede dañar la salud

(b) Si el "gerund" inglés está qualificado de un adjetivo posesivo (o más comunmente hoy día de un sostantivo en caso acusativo), se traduce con una proposición del tipo "que + subjuntivo" 
p.e.
I don't like your brother's smoking in our house.
No me gusta que tu hermano fume en nuestra casa

(hoy día se oye más comunmente)
I don't like your brother smoking in our house.

My wife doesn't like my talking to that woman
A mi esposa no le gusta que yo hable con aquella mujer

(más comunmente hoy)
My wife doesn't like me talking to that woman.

Lo que no le gusta no soy "yo" sino el hecho o la noción o el precedimento de una conversación entre esas dos personas. Por eso lo que no le gusta es equivalente a un "sostantivo", una cosa, un "gerund" inglés.

Cierto es que el participio presente inglés es una sencilla derivación del "gerund" inglés. En el inglés del pasado se ve como está 'naciendo' el participio del "gerund".
p.e.
(inglés viejo) He is a-reading the letter. ("gerund" inglés ayudado de la preposición "a(t)" - "at reading", "in the process of reading")

Está *al* leer la carta

(inglés moderno) He is *writing* a letter  (participio presente -adjetivo que describe "he")

Está *leyendo* la carta.


Espero que esto ayude.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Raizdany

tonnclass said:


> ah me olvida de algo.. De manera que por lo que expliqué arriba, podemos concluir que SÍ SE PUEDE escribir:
> 
> *"A boring boy"* = "Un chico aburrido" (ojo!! Pero en el sentido de que ABURRE a los demás o a alguien.)
> 
> Ora, *"A bored boy" = *"Un chico aburrido" (ojo!!! Pero esta vez, en el sentido de que "el boy", el chico SE SIENTE ABURRIDO)
> 
> De esta forma, notamos pues que con las personas y animales sí es posible usar las dos palabras; tanto "bored" como también "boring", (dependiendo mada más de si es que se siente aburrido o si es que aburre a alguien).
> 
> Pero en el caso de las cosas sólo podemos usar "boring" ya que las cosas jamás se sienten aburridas, sino que más bien pueden aburrir a alguien)
> 
> 
> Esperando que me hayan entendido.. me despido
> 
> Atte. Jilton


----------



## Raizdany

Creo que en español lo que da la diferencia entre "boring boy" y "bored boy" es el uso del verbo que lo acompaña. Si es "estar" El niño *está* aburrido, quiere decir que él es "a bored boy" si decimos que "*es* un niño aburrido" (verbo SER), entonces nos referimos a "a boring boy"


----------



## Raizdany

Creo que en español lo que da la diferencia entre "boring boy" y "bored boy" es el uso del verbo que lo acompaña. Si es "estar" El niño *está* aburrido, quiere decir que el es "a bored boy" si decimos que "*es* un niño aburrido" (verbo SER), entonces nos referimos a "a boring boy"


----------



## elik

sultana said:


> Un ejemplo de como usar el gerundio como adjetivo podría ser: (a ver si lo he entendido bien..)
> 
> the bored dog: el perro aburrido
> the boring dog: el perro que aburre
> 
> 
> espero entender algun dia los multiples usos del gerundio...




Esos ejemplos son correctos. Eso es lo que quiere decir el adjetivo en cada frase.


----------



## FromPA

virgilio said:


> Sultana,
> En inglés hay dos derivaciones del verbo que terminan en "-ing":
> (1) el "gerund" inglés (el cual no es en absoluto igual al "gerundio" español)
> (2) el participio presente.
> 
> La diferencia? Muy sencilla. la (1) es sostantivo mientras que la (2) es adjetivo (come todos los participios)
> 
> El castellano no tiene "gerund" al estilo inglés. Para traducir un "gerund" inglés al castellano, hay dos formas:
> (a) si el "gerund" *no* está qualificado de un adjetivo posesivo (o más comunmente hoy día de un sostantivo), se traduce con un infinitivo castellano:
> p.e.
> Smoking can damage your health
> El fumar puede dañar la salud
> 
> (b) Si el "gerund" inglés está qualificado de un adjetivo posesivo (o más comunmente hoy día de un sostantivo en caso acusativo), se traduce con una proposición del tipo "que + subjuntivo"
> p.e.
> I don't like your brother's smoking in our house.
> No me gusta que tu hermano fume en nuestra casa
> 
> (hoy día se oye más comunmente)
> I don't like your brother smoking in our house.
> 
> My wife doesn't like my talking to that woman
> A mi esposa no le gusta que yo hable con aquella mujer
> 
> (más comunmente hoy)
> My wife doesn't like me talking to that woman.
> 
> Lo que no le gusta no soy "yo" sino el hecho o la noción o el precedimento de una conversación entre esas dos personas. Por eso lo que no le gusta es equivalente a un "sostantivo", una cosa, un "gerund" inglés.
> 
> Cierto es que el participio presente inglés es una sencilla derivación del "gerund" inglés. En el inglés del pasado se ve como está 'naciendo' el participio del "gerund".
> p.e.
> (inglés viejo) He is a-reading the letter. ("gerund" inglés ayudado de la preposición "a(t)" - "at reading", "in the process of reading")
> 
> Está *al* leer la carta
> 
> (inglés moderno) He is *writing* a letter (participio presente -adjetivo que describe "he")
> 
> Está *leyendo* la carta.
> 
> 
> Espero que esto ayude.
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 
¨He is writing a letter¨ is not a present participal, it's the present progressive tense.  It's not an adjective; it's the present progressive conjugation of the verb, equivalent to está escribiendo.


----------



## Forero

There is little difference between "the person writing a letter" and "the person who is writing a letter".  This suggests that "is writing" reflects a usage of the present participle.


----------



## gvergara

Forero said:


> There is little difference between "the person writing a letter" and "the person who is writing a letter". This suggests that "is writing" reflects a usage of the present participle.


 Not from a semantic point of view (the meaning). This stems from the fact that in the first sentence _writing a letter_ is a "shortened" form of the relative clause _who is writing a letter_, which I think reinforces the idea that _writing_ is not an adjective. Both _writing a letter_ and _who is writing a letter_ are relative clauses, and should be analysed as such.

Gonzalo


----------



## FromPA

Forero said:


> There is little difference between "the person writing a letter" and "the person who is writing a letter". This suggests that "is writing" reflects a usage of the present participle.


 
Grammatically speaking, when you combine the participal with an auxilary verb, it becomes part of a verb phrase (progressive tense) which complements a subject rather than modify it (as an adjective).  In the example you use, the entire subordinate clause (who is writing a letter) modifies the subject, but within the subordinate clause you have a subject (who) complemented by the progressive tense of the verb (is writing).


----------



## Forero

FromPA said:


> Grammatically speaking, when you combine the participal with an auxilary verb, it becomes part of a verb phrase (progressive tense) which complements a subject rather than modify it (as an adjective).  In the example you use, the entire subordinate clause (who is writing a letter) modifies the subject, but within the subordinate clause you have a subject (who) complemented by the progressive tense of the verb (is writing).


What is "writing" in "the person writing a letter"?


----------



## gvergara

Forero said:


> What is "writing" in "the person writing a letter"?


 It's a verb.


----------



## FromPA

Forero said:


> What is "writing" in "the person writing a letter"?


 
It's part of a participal phrase that acts as an adjective modifying the subject.

In the other option presented, "who is writing" is a subordinate clause that acts as an adjective modifying the subject, but the subordinated clause contains a separate subject (who) and verb (is writing).  It's a different structure using different grammatical elements.


----------



## gvergara

FromPA said:


> It's part of a participal phrase that acts as an adjective modifying the subject.
> 
> In the other option presented, "who is writing" is a subordinate clause that acts as an adjective modifying the subject, but the subordinated clause contains a separate subject (who) and verb (is writing). It's a different structure using different grammatical elements.


 They are both clauses, and as such, they both have a subject. In the case of _The man writing the letter_, the subject is implicit; in the othe case it is explicit (_who_). And I agree with you that they both modify the *head *of the clause (not only the subject of a sentence)

Gonzalo


----------



## FromPA

gvergara said:


> They are both clauses, and as such, they both have a subject. In the case of _The man writing the letter_, the subject is implicit; in the othe case it is explicit (_who_). And I agree with you that they both modify the *head *of the clause (not only the subject of a sentence)
> 
> Gonzalo


 
A clause is defined as containing a subject and verb, whereas a phrase is a fragment that does not. "writing the letter" is a participal phrase which functions as an adjective, and adjectives don't have subjects in the same way that verbs have subjects.  The participal phrase describes the subject, it is not the complement of the subject.  If "who" were the implicit subject of the "clause", then you should be able to say "the man who writing the letter."  It doesn't work because "writing" is not a stand-alone verb form - it's either an adjective (participal) or part of a progressive verb structure (is writing).


----------



## gvergara

I agree with you that the main difference between clauses and phrases is the presence of a subject and a verb, but I still think (unfortunately I can't recall exactly the way I was taught this topic) that [_The man] writing a letter _is a clause, namely and *ADJECTIVE* CLAUSE (which do exist), which, unlike adjective phrases, have a subject and a verb, otherwise how could you analyse the noun phrase _a letter_? It's obvioously a CO (direct object), and, as we all know, adjectives do not take Co's, which I think rules out the possibility of _writing _being an adjective. Anyway, I'll give my grammar teacher a call to confirm what I think.


----------



## gvergara

Confirmed. In the noun phrase _A man writing a letter, writing a letter_ is an adjective clause, whose subject and verb phrase are implicit.

Gonzalo


----------



## FromPA

gvergara said:


> Confirmed. In the noun phrase _A man writing a letter, writing a letter_ is an adjective clause, whose subject and verb phrase are implicit.
> 
> Gonzalo


 
What's the implicit verb?


----------



## gvergara

FromPA said:


> What's the implicit verb?


 _Write_ is the verb... is there any other possibility? Anyway, I didn't say the _verb_ was implicit... what I said is that the _verb phrase_ is implicit (_who_ is the implicit subject, and _is writing_ is the *implicit verb phrase*)


----------



## FromPA

gvergara said:


> _Write_ is the verb... is there any other possibility? Anyway, I didn't say the _verb_ was implicit... what I said is that the _verb phrase_ is implicit (_who_ is the implicit subject, and _is writing_ is the *implicit verb phrase*)


 
That's a lot of implicitness. I have never heard of both a subject and a verb being implied to support an adjective phrase. Are you not able to recognize that your implied verb phrase, "is writing," is actually the present progressive form of the verb "to write"? Who (subject) is writing (verb) a letter (direct object). This is a completly different structure than the noun + adjective/participal phrase, "The man writing the letter." You have converted "writing" from a participal/adjective to a verb through the magic of implicitness. Although both structures accomplish the same end (identifying "the man"), they use entirely different grammatical stuctures to do so (participal phrase vs. subordinate, restrictive clause). The discussion has become incredibly esoteric, but the point I want to make is that the -ing form of the verb has a third use (progressive tense) in addition to the two which you have cited (gerund and participal), and you seem to be confusing the participal (used as an adjective) and the progressive tense of the verb.


----------



## Forero

Mi respuesta a la pregunta original es:

Sí.  La frase queda correcta.  _Corresponding_ = "correspondientes" = "que corresponden".

En la frase que dió, _corresponding_ funciona como participio activo (present participle).


----------



## gvergara

I don't think I'm mixing up things. My grammar teacher is one the most renowned grammarians in Santiago (which might not mean much to many, certainly) and I still trust him, and it's not a caprice, I just see no reason why I shoudn't and what other role _write_ can play, actually. And if writing is not a verb, how would you analyse the noun phrase _a letter_?

Gonzalo


----------



## FromPA

I just did a quick Google search on Participal Phrases, and the first hit was http://grammar.uoregon.edu/phrases/participialP.html.


*PARTICIPIAL PHRASE*

*The participial phrase includes the participle and the object of the participle or any words modified by or related to the participle.*​ 

[In the following examples, the participle is bold and the participial phrase is underlined.]

The car *sliding* out of control toward building is going to hit the window.
SLIDING modifies the CAR. The verb is IS GOING.



Cameron spotted his brother *throwing* rocks at the passing cars.
THROWING is not a verb in this sentence. It describes the brother. Without an auxiliary verb, it cannot function as a verb.


----------



## gvergara

And what is the head of that phrase?


----------



## FromPA

gvergara said:


> And what is the head of that phrase?


 
I'm not sure what you mean by "the head of the phrase." The entire participal phrase functions as an adjective which describes a noun.

Man *writing* a letter: 
participal = writing; 
participal phrase = writing a letter; 
function of the participal phrase = adjective describing the noun "man" (Which man? The man who is writing the letter).

Car *sliding *out of control
participal = sliding; 
participal phrase = sliding out of control; 
function of the participal phrase = adjective describing the noun "car". (Which car? The car that is sliding out of control).

At this point, we're just repeating ourselves. If I've failed to convince you, then I'll just have to accept that failure and move on. My grammar teacher, Sister Agnes Bernard, the meanest nun who ever lived, would have been very disappointed with me. Best of luck with your studies.


----------



## gvergara

I was thinking the same thing as I was opening this thread again. Anyway, the head of a phrase is the most "important" part of it. So, in ajective phrases, the head is an adjective  (_extremely expensive_, for instance, is an adjective phrase whose head is _expensive_, determined by the adverb _extremely;_ _very quickly _is an adverb phrase whose head is the adverb _quickly_, determined by the adverb _very_, and in noun phrases, the head is, as may well have guessed by now, a noun (_that extremely expensive red car she bought last week._ The head, hidden among all the other words, is _car_, determined by the determiner _that_, the adjective phrase _extremely expensive_, the adjective phrase _red_, the relative clause _she bought last week. _Pay attention to the fact that in the latter case, the Direct Object is implicit  _...car that she bought last week_) What I was trying to say is that in the noun phrase _A man writing a letter_, whose head is the noun _man_, _writing a letter_ is an adjective clause, which hinges on a verb (the "head" of a clause or sentence). It's not a phrase, as phrases do not have a verb as in this case. The possibility of _writing_ being an adjective is rule out because, when carrying out a syntactic analysis of the relative clause _writing a letter_, we see that _a letter _is a Direct Object (a noun phrase), which is necessarily tied to a verb (_What is/was the man writing? A letter_). Wish yougood luck too, cheers

Gonzalo


----------



## pachanga7

Regresando a la pregunta original, el uso de "corresponding" de esta manera me parece perfectamente correcto aunque es algo redundante en los dos textos:

The optimized test set is applied to ICs with yield problems and the *corresponding* responses are measured.

Sin embargo, hemos pasado por alto otra oportunidad dentro de la misma frase para utilizar un gerundio más esencial para asegurar una lectura rápida:

The optimized test set is applied to ICs *exhibiting* yield problems and the  responses are measured. (or, *showing*)

El problema es que "with" a veces por ser muy general bien puede aplicarse al verbo, y el cerebro tiene que demorarse hasta que encaje bien el sentido pretendido. 

Espero que me he explicado bien.


----------

